# second opinion on HPI



## valleycoder (Nov 5, 2014)

Would like a second opinion on the HPI level of the following newborn record in which the provider is billing for an initial inpatient admit:

Full-term, average for gestational age newborn born via standard vaginal delivery. Positive meconium aspiration, resp distress and grunting.

Which HPI elements do you get from that?  

thanks much!


----------



## ChrissyLynn (Sep 12, 2019)

Does anyone know the answer to this question? I am new to newborn billing and do not know how to pull the HPI elements for newborn initial inpatient admission. Thank you.


----------



## kterrien (Sep 24, 2019)

Average for gestational age = Quality
Standard delivery = Context
Meconium/resp distress = Location
Grunting - Signs and symptoms


----------

